# Mitutoyo dial caliper restoration



## Canadium (Oct 26, 2021)

I got this used Mitutoyo dial caliper (model 505-626) at the recent auction. When I got it home I discovered it was so jammed with gunk it didn't work. So a disassembly and thorough cleaning was in order. It took me awhile to figure out how exactly the dial is designed in the Mitutoyo calipers. It seems every brands design differs around the dial assembly. After extensive searching around the net I finally found the clues needed to disassemble it enough for a complete cleaning. The pile of small parts looked daunting but after cleaning everything I got it mostly reassembled. There are however a couple of serious glitches. For one the movement is just a little stiff and no amount of adjustment seems to eliminate this. More serious however is that the dial was damaged before. Someone had obviously tried this before and in the process damaged the outside edge of the dial so that the paint along with the graduation marks is now flaking off around the edges. Looks like either I have to make myself a new dial or trash the calipers. Cutting a new aluminum disk and painting on the white background would be pretty easy. The trick would be getting the fine graduation marks on it. Any thoughts any one?


----------



## DPittman (Oct 26, 2021)

Indexing with either a dividing head or index wheel on a lathe?


----------



## Tom O (Oct 26, 2021)

Try printing this


----------



## johnnielsen (Oct 30, 2021)

Where did you get that image and were there others?


----------



## Tom O (Oct 30, 2021)

This was put up on the maddmoders forum so I grabbed it just in case it was needed.
I notice it has no decimal point showing on it though.


----------



## Canadium (Oct 31, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Try printing this


Thanks for the response Tom! Great image but not same as original Mitutoyo. After considerable research my current approach is along a very similar line. I searched the net a little for an exact image but couldn't find one. So now I'm trying to create my own image duplicating the Mitutoyo dial using the free Inkscape graphics software. There is a steep learning curve though in getting to know the software. I guess I'm being picky trying to produce a professional result. If I can succeed with that then I hope to print the image onto decal paper with my laser printer and apply it to a home made dial blank. I have all the materials I need. Just have to get my ass off the ground and get the job done!


----------



## PeterT (Oct 31, 2021)

I don't have an application but I'm intrigued by the process. I've seen some really nice resto's where people have made modern digital equivalents to older dials & faces etc. Some (I think) are transfer style & others seem to be a type of sticker so it must vary by hardware. Are you printing laser because maybe its B&W & higher resolution than inkjet or something to do with the laser process itself?


----------



## Canadium (Oct 31, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Are you printing laser because maybe its B&W & higher resolution than inkjet or something to do with the laser process itself?


Only reason I chose laser is because that is what I already have. They do make decal paper for inkjet printers as well. I have never tried this before so not certain if it will be satisfactory. Found examples on Youtube by watchmakers where they seemed to like the results. Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 31, 2021)

Found this on eBay 








						mitutoyo dial caliper 505-637-50  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for mitutoyo dial caliper 505-637-50 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Canadium (Oct 31, 2021)

$24 for shipping! I see no reason for shipping on something so small and lightweight to be so expensive. Otherwise it would be a good deal.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 1, 2021)

I was thinking more of a template for printing it out


----------



## Canadium (Nov 1, 2021)

Not high enough resolution and not distortion free. It is almost identical though except for the small opening under the .001". The only way I think is to create my own graphic or find someone willing to sell me a new dial for cheap. I have too many distractions right now so it will take me a little time.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 2, 2021)

No problem the pic shown is oversized reducing it will enhance the resolution too or perhaps someone can take a pic of theirs at a better resolution.


----------



## Perry (Nov 2, 2021)

I've done watch dials using the printer paper that makes a water transfer decal.  Similar to the kind that came with plastic models you build as a kid. 

After the decal has dried I spay a light coat of flat enamel to seal it.  If your orginal dial is not too bad and your only concern is the flaking on the edges, maybe a flat coat of enamel would be all you need.


Edit, I might have a few sheets of decal paper if you would like to try them.


----------



## Canadium (Nov 3, 2021)

Perry said:


> I've done watch dials using the printer paper that makes a water transfer decal.  Similar to the kind that came with plastic models you build as a kid.
> 
> After the decal has dried I spay a light coat of flat enamel to seal it.  If your orginal dial is not too bad and your only concern is the flaking on the edges, maybe a flat coat of enamel would be all you need.
> 
> ...


A few large chunks of paint have already been lost so I think no chance of recovering from this by patching the old dial. I have seen a couple of videos where people put the applied decal in an oven and achieved a transfer of ink onto the dial so that the decal paper did not remain. I was thinking of trying that.. No need to send me more decal paper. I already have a raft. Thanks for the offer just the same!


----------

